# Mounting an Extractor



## Slow Modem

When we extracted, we learned that balancing the frames inside the extractor makes the process smoother. We learned that by not having it balanced and watching the extractor trying to jump around. Luckily, we only did that at low speeds, so that we could slow it down.

One thing I noticed is that the tops of the sides of plastic frames is just a tad wider than wooden frames. This requires wiggling, pushing, and muttering under my breath to get them in the bottom frame holders. I have ordered a few medium wooden frames to see if they fit any better. I may end up grinding/sanding the sides of the plastic frames a little to make them fit better in the extractor.

Anyways, I had an old pallet laying around in the yard and we mounted the extractor to that to give it a more stable base (plus now I could move it on a forklift if I had one!). We put 2X4s underneath the top pallet wood to strengthen the setup. Here's what it looks like:














This shows the 2x4 underneath for strengthening and support:
















Room for a bucket on the pallet under the outlet valve:


----------



## KQ6AR

The plastic frames go in easier if you give the top, & bottom guides a little bend with a crescent wrench or pipe nipple. It doesn't take much.


----------



## Slow Modem

KQ6AR said:


> The plastic frames go in easier if you give the top, & bottom guides a little bend with a crescent wrench or pipe nipple. It doesn't take much.


Thanks! I'll try to remember that.


----------



## Charlie B

Nice inexpensive fix to the wobble problem. I'm surprised Ollie Frank hasn't thought of that.


----------



## snl

Charlie B said:


> Nice inexpensive fix to the wobble problem.


I've taught my extractor how to "Rumba!"


----------



## Riskybizz

So I still haven't purchased my new 20 frame extractor yet, but the thought of taking a crescent wrench or tool to bend the frame guides so my plastic frames will fit into the slot is not the most exciting thought i've had this week. You guys are serious? I use PF100 and 120's and a lot of Mann Lake wood frames.


----------



## KQ6AR

With the Maxant 2-6-9 frame machine its a very easy thing to do. I don't know about the 20 frame extractor.


----------



## odfrank

Charlie B said:


> Nice inexpensive fix to the wobble problem. I'm surprised Ollie Frank hasn't thought of that.


I already way back in 1979 graduated to a 20 frame extractor and capping spinner bolted down to a sloped concrete floor with floor drain in a dedicated honey extracting room. Wives #2, 4 and 6 would not have permitted extracting in the garage or kitchen. Wives #1, 3, and 5 left me because I spent more time keeping bees and in my dedicated extracting room than with them. The garage is now reserved and spotless for the parking of wife #7's Mercedes convertible coup and her Hummer HT3 bee truck.


----------



## Charlie B

Riskybizz,

I don't know what Dan is talking about. My Mann Lake plastic PF's fit in fine with my Maxant 3100p without bending anything. The 20 frame I don't know about. Ask Jake with Maxant, he's on this forum all the time.


----------



## Charlie B

odfrank said:


> I already way back in 1979 graduated to a 20 frame extractor and capping spinner bolted down to a sloped concrete floor with floor drain in a dedicated honey extracting room. Wives #2, 4 and 6 would not have permitted extracting in the garage or kitchen. Wives #1, 3, and 5 left me because I spent more time keeping bees and in my dedicated extracting room than with them. The garage is now reserved and spotless for the parking of wife #7's Mercedes convertible coup and her Hummer HT3 bee truck.


I like your current wife, she must have allot of patience. I want to introduce my son to your daughter. Maybe I'll get use of that 20 Frame extractor out of the relationship. Don't go cheap on the wedding.


----------



## Ozarks Honey Company

> One thing I noticed is that the tops of the sides of plastic frames is just a tad wider than wooden frames.


Any one ever notice how the slots in plastic frames are a great place for SHB to hang out too??? I have gotten rid of most of the ones I had and pretty much only run wood now...

Cool way to mount an extractor by the way... I think that is exactly what I am going to do with my 12 frame.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

Another way to deal with the same problem. http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...alking&highlight=preventing+extractor+walking
Skip to post 10 for an explanation and post 19 for a picture. Slow Modem's pallet idea is a good one - it is cheaper than buying plywood and castors.


----------



## Ozarks Honey Company

OK, changed mind... I am going with the castor mount method... The design it so simple, yet makes perfect sense! When I think about it I just want to smack myself in the head and go, duhh, why didn't I think of that.

Thanks much for the follow up post about it Adrian.


----------



## RABray

Here is my mount. Thanks to a lot of people posting their ideas and pics I was able to put this together with little difficulty or generations of my own learning. I posted the pics on a thread on how to keep your extractor from walking and decided to post here as well. I used a bungee cord, not shown in pics, from front leg around bucket to other leg to make sure bucket stayed put. Thing works flawlessly.


----------



## djdup

Nice!! I like that!!


----------



## snl

Has anyone mounted casters to the Maxant 20 framer (that I just got (yeah!!)) directly? If so, what's your experience during extraction?

Thanks!
Larry


----------



## KQ6AR

I think it will run all over you're house if you mount it on castors. We store ours on a moving dolly, but its mounted to 1 1/8" plywood with a non skid rubber bottom glued to it.


----------



## snl

Will it run "all over" even with casters that lock?


----------



## Ozarks Honey Company

KQ6AR said:


> I think it will run all over you're house if you mount it on castors.


Extractors mounted on castors do not go anywhere, unless your floor is very badly out of level. It will make a very small (1/2") circle. Kinda like it is doing the hula.

I wouldn't have mine any other way.


----------



## JRGN

Larry, I mounted mine on casters a on a triangele base and it stays put, I can take a pic on my cell phone but don't know to post it. Jr.


snl said:


> Has anyone mounted casters to the Maxant 20 framer (that I just got (yeah!!)) directly? If so, what's your experience during extraction?
> 
> Thanks!
> Larry


----------



## KQ6AR

Really this is a surprise, I might try it with my new machine.


----------



## snl

Anyone have a pic of their mounted Maxant 20 frame extractor? If so, please post.

Thanks!

Larry


----------



## Ravenseye

I built a triangle base with casters on the bottom and it stays put even with a fair amount of imbalance to the machine. As mentioned, it does a little wiggle but stays in one spot.


----------



## snl

RE...........got a pic?

Larry


----------



## GLOCK

I have to jump on this thread so I can follow it I have the Maxant 20 frame extractor and I used it once and it was nuts I had such a tuff time of it I had never extracted in my life and never seen one in real life I extracted 15 frames took 5 hours got alittle over 100 pounds of honey and I learned to tango I was pretty stressed out by the time I was done.
I have to build a frame for the beast by the time the flow is over .{just starting here}
What I extracted was from dead outs from this past winter. So hope to find a way to tame this  Hoping to have over fifty frame to extract this year all deeps we'll see.


----------



## KQ6AR

Is the consensus that an extractor will walk less with the castors than without them? My 3100P is just mounted to 1 & 1/8 plywood & it dances like crazy when a little out of balance.
I have the 20 frame Maxant in route, Its about 75 miles away, & I'm tempted to just go pick it up.


----------



## Charlie B

Fuzzy showed me the best way to mount an extractor. Have a plywood base but just set it on a moving dolly. It works great. The dolly absorbs the unbalanced movement, not your bearings and other internal connection points in your extractor so it saves on wear and tear. Minimal shaking and walking.


----------



## Slow Modem

I'm definately going to have to look into that moving dolly. I think I saw some at Lowe's the other day.


----------



## snl

Ravenseye said:


> I built a triangle base with casters on the bottom and it stays put even with a fair amount of imbalance to the machine. As mentioned, it does a little wiggle but stays in one spot.


Why not attach the casters directly to the legs.....it's a triangle. Will that work?

Larry


----------



## snl

Bump


----------

